# séparateur des milliers dans les nombres écrits en chiffres : espace, point, apostrophe, virgule, rien ?



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

Voici un texte en français. J'ai des doutes sur le texte en italique.
Pourriez-vous me dire s'il devrait y avoir une virgule entre le 5 et le 0 ? 

L'enquête a confirmé plus de _275.000_ filtres installés par les membres de la collectivité.

Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## quinoa

Il ne faut qu'une espace, 275 000.


----------



## xmarabout

Voir ce message :


VRF said:


> Les règles d'écriture des chiffres sont:
> - point pour séparer les millier: 2.300 euros (deux-mille-trois-cent)
> - virgule pour séparer les centimes: 5,30 euros (cinq euros et trente centimes) d'ailleurs, parfois on dit même cinq euros virgule trente centimes.



En anglais, on utilise l'espace ou la virgule comme séparateur de milliers, en français on utilise l'espace ou le point comme séparateur de milliers.
Exemples:
EN: 1,500,256.35 ou 1 500 256.35
FR: 1.500.256,35 ou 1 500 256,35


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci xmarabout. Donc 275.000 est bien correct.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, plus rare mais correct.


----------



## xmarabout

Je ne crois pas que cela soit plus rare, cela dépend vraiment du type de document. Je dirais que tout ce qui est comptable, financier, informatique et scientifique reprendra souvent cette façon de faire l'autre étant sans doute plus "littéraire"...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pourtant, tout le long de mes études scientifiques, je n'ai jamais utilisé les . comme séparateurs des milliers. Je ne les ai pas vu non plus dans le petit peu de comptabilité que j'ai utilisé. Nous avions plutôt tendance à utiliser une espace en guise de séparateur ; sans doute pas crainte d'une confusion possible avec l'anglais pour les nombres inférieurs au million, car si 3.125 est ambigu, 3.456.951,12 et 3,456,951.12 ne le sont pas.


----------



## quinoa

J'ai eu une carrière d'instituteur et dans notre enseignement, nous n'utilisions jamais de point pour sépararer les milliers ou millions, seule l'espace avait sa place.


----------



## pointvirgule

francais_espanol said:


> Merci xmarabout. Donc 275.000 est bien correct.


Au Canada, où habite francais_espanol, le format des nombres en français exige *une espace* pour séparer les milliers, *jamais *un point. -> 275 000


----------



## William56

En chiffres arabes, les nombres s'écrivent par tranches de trois chiffres espacées entre elles.
Exemple : 2 568 432
Je rappelle que si le nombre ne comprend que quatre chiffres, il peut s'écrire avec ou sans espace.

Parmi les principaux emplois des chiffres arabes, il en est un qui me pose problème : *les numéros d'ordre*.
Exemple : Elle habite 11624, rue Simonis. / Elle habite 11 624, rue Simonis.

QUESTION : Les numéros des voies publiques s'écrivent-ils par tranches lorsqu'ils comprennent plus de 4 chiffres?


----------



## Maître Capello

Seuls les nombres à caractère cardinal prennent une espace (idéalement fine) entre les tranches de trois chiffres. Les nombres à caractère ordinal comme les années, les numéros de maison, de page, etc. ne prennent aucunes espaces intercalaires.

_11 624 voitures_

Mais:

_l'an 2000
le matricule 37983491
Elle habite 11624, rue Simonis.
_


----------



## William56

*Merci*, Maître Capello.

C'est la distinction que vous faites entre les nombres cardinaux et ordinaux qui m'éclaire tout à fait.


----------



## hannahf

Nicklondon said:


> 7000 livres sterling





lamy08 said:


> 7.000 livres (sterling)


Merci bien  est-ce que c'est plus commun de l'écrire comme '7,000,' '7.000,' '7'000' etc.?


----------



## pierre.a

En français on utilise un espace insécable pour séparer les milliers : 7 000. Il est assez commun de trouver « 7,000 » au Canada et si tu t'adresses à la Suisse, alors ce sera « 7'000 ». […]


----------



## NemoNobody

En français de France continentale, la forme : "7.000,00 £" est de loin la plus usitée historiquement, mais sous l'action de logiciels d'origine nord-américaine, la forme "7 000,00 £" tend à se répandre...


----------



## pierre.a

En fait, non, car à l'origine en Amérique du Nord, et en anglais principalement, le séparateur des milliers est la virgule, et celui des centièmes, le point : « 7,000.00 ». En français (de n'importe quel pays), l'expression doit normalement s'écrire « 7 000 » (1 000 (nombre) — Wikipédia). Un montant d'argent qu'on écrirait en anglais « $10,567.34 » s'écrira en français « 10 567,34 $ ».

Extrait d'un article intéressant sur quand mettre un espace ou non en français :

« Concluons cette section en rappelant que, dans l'écriture d'un nombre cardinal en chiffres arabes, les tranches de trois chiffres sont séparées par une espace insécable. En typographie soignée, cette espace entre les chiffres sera une espace fine (espace insécable plus étroite que l'espace entre les mots).

12 500 000 habitants »

Source : Pour des espaces insécables impeccables | Druide


----------



## NemoNobody

Hum, désolé mais je vous confirme que la forme "7.000,00 £" était celle enseignée dans l'Education Nationale de France continentale il y a un demi-siècle, et que, au moins dans mon expérience personnelle, l'évolution vers la forme "7 000,00 £" a coïncidé avec l'introduction des logiciels "standard" sur PC il y a une vingtaine d'années...

A titre d'illustration, la recherche Google "1.000" retourne encore actuellement "Environ 438 000 000 résultats", tandis que la recherche "1 000" ne retourne que "Environ 234 000 000 résultats"...

Ne pas oublier que la plupart des contributeurs de Wikipedia ne corrigeront le créateur initial d'un article pour de si minimes différences, surtout quand elles sont universellement implémentées dans les logiciels dits "standard" du commerce...


----------



## pierre.a

« Il y a un demi-siècle ». Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'en 2011, c'est la forme avec un espace qui est la forme correcte de séparation des nombres en français. Cette évolution semble plutôt avoir été réalisée pour éviter la confusion entre la séparation des centièmes en français avec la séparation des milliers en anglais. En effet, si quelqu'un écrit « 7.234 », ça a beaucoup plus de chances d'être interprêté par « Sept point deux cent trente-quatre » que « Sept mille deux cent trente-quatre ».

D'ailleurs, si tu écris « 7.234,75 » dans un calcul de Maths, tu auras faux. Et ça je le dis en connaissance de cause.


----------



## lamy08

Si on veut être pointilleux, on doit mettre la devise avant le montant. Mais il ne faut pas oublier que la demande d'hannahf concerne un montant dans un article français, sans savoir s'il s'agit d'un article de type économique.
Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une demande générale et je propose de supprimer la virgule avant la décimale et de l'écrire simplement, "à l'ancienne": *7.000 livres *(sterling). Avec le point qui remplace la virgule anglaise des mille.


----------



## pierre.a

Encore un autre article qui appuie l'écriture que je propose :

Pour les nombres, entre les tranches de trois chiffres, pas de point mais un espace : 
- 2 123 456 euros.

Source : http://www.aidenet.eu/grammaire01c.htm


----------



## NemoNobody

pierre.a said:


> D'ailleurs, si tu écris « 7.234,75 » dans un calcul de Maths, tu auras faux.



Ah bon, où ça donc ? 

Possible en Amérique du Nord, mais pas en France continentale...

Pour l'anectode, http://www.druide.com/points_de_langue_13.html se trouve être une page du manuel du logiciel Antidote, ce type de page pouvant difficilement être considéré comme une référence.

Curieusement d'ailleurs, ce logiciel est édité par une société québéquoise, donc nord-américaine...

Toujours de ma "vieille" expérience de France continentale, lorsque j'ai installé pour la première fois en 1991 un réseau de PC avec le très récent (à l'époque !) Word sous Windows (puisqu'il faut le nommer), cette question avait été l'une des premières demandes du client.

Plus récemment, en 1996, lorsque j'ai écrit pour un autre client une comptabilité analytique qui déversait des factures et des commandes dans Word, j'ai dû batailler avec Word et Windows pour faire fonctionner la forme "1.000" qui avait "nettement" (c'est un euphémisme) la préférence du client...

Désolé, mais quand je dis qu'au moins historiquement, la forme "1.000" *est* la forme normale en français de France, je ne fais pas qu'exprimer mon opinion personnelle, mais surtout, je retransmets tout ce que j'ai toujours vu faire de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.

Et quid de la fréquence double de "1.000" encore actuellement par rapport à "1 000" sur Google : cette large majorité a-t-elle tout faux, elle aussi ?

"Vox populi, vox dei" dit l'adage...


----------



## pierre.a

Quand je dis que je parle en connaissance de cause, c'est que j'habite au Québec uniquement depuis 5 ans, et que j'étudie au Collège Stanislas de Montréal, qui est un lycée français.

Je trouve 438 000 000 résultats pour « 1.000 », 4 890 000 000 pour « 1000 », et 7 900 000 000 pour « 1 000 ».

« Vox populi, vox dei », comme tu dis.


----------



## NemoNobody

pierre.a said:


> Je trouve 438 000 000 résultats pour « 1.000 », 4 890 000 000 pour « 1000 », et 7 900 000 000 pour « 1 000 ».



Apparemment, on n'a pas le même Google...

En tout état de cause, je ne pense pas que nos positions soient incompatibles : j'ai pris bien soin de préciser qu'historiquement et en France continentale, l'usage était celui du point comme séparateur des millers, même si je ne peux que constater avec vous que depuis une vingtaine d'années la tendance est à l'espace comme séparateur des milliers, appremment et à mon sens, sous l'influence des logiciels de la firme de Redmond (USA)...


----------



## pierre.a

Je ne sais pas de quand ça date, mais en tous cas les règles de typographie en France sont dictées par l'Imprimerie nationale :

« Sauf cas particuliers, les nombres importants s'écrivent par groupes de trois chiffres séparés par des espaces (insécables dans l'écriture numérique, "fines" en typographie traditionnelle) ; pas d'espace avant ni après la virgule séparant le nombre entier des chiffres après la virgule. »

Pas de rapport direct avec l'informatique, mais plutôt une volonté d'éviter la confusion entre les usages :

« C'est là l'usage actuel pour le français en France. En Suisse, on utilise (souvent) une apostrophe à la place de l'espace (4'837,25). En Allemagne, on utilise (parfois) le point (4.837,25). Dans les pays anglophones, c'est la virgule (4,837.25), et le point sert à séparer les décimales. Rien de plus simple, donc. Mais on peut constater une certaine tendance à l'uniformisation des usages (motivée par les risques d'erreurs qu'une telle diversité peut engendrer) : utilisation du point ou de la virgule seulement pour séparer les décimales. »

Source : Chiffres et nombres
Bibliographie : _Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale._ 3e édition. Paris : Imprimerie nationale, 2002.


Après avoir consulté plusieurs forums, il s'avère que l'usage du point pour séparer les milliers est incorrect mais aussi à fortement éviter, pour éviter des confusions notamment. D'ailleurs, les résultats qui mènent sur Google en tappant « 1.000 » ne sont pour la plupart d'entre eux pas des sites à haute réputation.


----------



## NemoNobody

pierre.a said:


> Je ne sais pas de quand ça date, mais en tous cas les règles de typographie en France sont dictées par l'Imprimerie nationale :
> 
> « Sauf cas particuliers, les nombres importants s'écrivent par groupes de trois chiffres séparés par des espaces (insécables dans l'écriture numérique, "fines" en typographie traditionnelle) ; pas d'espace avant ni après la virgule séparant le nombre entier des chiffres après la virgule. »



Au minimum, la dernière mise à jour est forcément "relativement récente", puisqu'il y est fait référence à "l'écriture numérique" et que c'est disponible sur le net...

La référence est certes intéressante, mais j'ai vu dans des documentaires TV des documents officiels datant de la seconde guerre mondiale, tapés à la machine, où le point était bel et bien utilisé comme séparateur des milliers.

Sinon, je tiens à préciser que dans les deux cas (certes pas tous récents) de mon expérience personnelle que j'ai cités précédemment, le point comme séparateur des milliers était *explicitement demandé par mes clients*, pas par moi...

En tout état de cause, le moins que l'on puisse dire au vu de nos recherches respectives sur Google est qu'aucune des deux règles n'est respectée de façon universelle, d'où ma réticence à accepter l'espace comme comme séparateur (on devrait dire "séparatrice") des milliers comme règle absolue et intangible : encore une fois, *au moins en France, elle ne date au mieux que d'une vingtaine d'années*.

Pour confirmation, on pourra utilement se référer à des textes *officiels* de la République Française un peu anciens, tels que Décret n°55-1650 du 17 décembre 1955 relatif aux annonces judiciaires et légales - Article 1 | Legifrance ou http://ddaf08.agriculture.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/principaux_textes_asst_cle7efbce.pdf.

Toutefois, les textes récents semblent effectivement utiliser l'espace comme séparatrice (ça fait bizarre) des milliers.

Enfin, des journaux français de référence (sans nul doute, d'indécrottables retardataires...) persistent* de nos jours* à utiliser le point comme séparateur des milliers.

Pour "Le Monde", voir par exemple : Golf : Toute l'actualité sur Le Monde.fr., 103 – Gilad Shalit vaut + de 1.000 Palestiniens,, Réflexions… (bientôt 1.000 jours de chienlit !).

Pour "Le Figaro" : Corse: 1.000 foyers sans électricité, RDC: 1000 enfants morts de la rougeole.

Pour "Libération" : http://www.liberation.fr/depeches/0...ruxelles-sur-la-grece-et-le-fonds-de-secoours, 1.000 à 1.500 personnes liquidées, Vente d'alcool à une mineure: 1.000 euros avec sursis pour l'épicière.

Pour "Le Parisien", 1.000 euros d'amende pour Eric Pétetin condamné pour "écosabotage" sur l'A65, 1.000 vignerons à la rencontre des amateurs de vin à Paris, Plus de 1.000 personnes attendues à l'Aquaboulevard pour un cours géant de fitness.

Voilà, en espérant avoir pu apporter quelques lumières sur mon point de vue...


----------



## Maître Capello

D'une part, la majorité a souvent tort et, comme nous l'avons déjà vu à maintes reprises sur ces forums, Google n'est clairement pas  un outil fiable pour trouver ce qui est correct en français, surtout en matière de grammaire  et de typographie. Tout au plus représente-t-il vaguement l'usage  actuel, qu'il soit correct ou non. En outre, et c'est bien triste, l'usage d'une typographie correcte se perd dans la presse ; même _Le Monde_ ne se donne plus toujours la peine de suivre les règles établies. On peut d'ailleurs remarquer bien d'autres aberrations typographiques sur les sites précités.

D'autre part, il faut savoir  que si le point et l'apostrophe ont souvent été employés par le passé comme séparateurs des  milliers, aujourd'hui, la seule typographie recommandée par tous les  manuels de typo, que ce soit de France, de Suisse, de Belgique ou du Canada (voir notamment le _Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l’Imprimerie nationale_, le _Guide du typographe_, le _Bon Usage_, _Antidote_ et la _BDL_) est d'employer une espace fine insécable ou, à défaut, une espace mot insécable. (Font toutefois exception à cette règle les nombres à caractère ordinal, cf. le début de ce fil.)

On écrira donc : *7 000*. Toutes les autres typographies sont à éviter : 7.000, 7'000, 7,000…


----------



## ConchitaD

Tout à fait d'accord avec NemoNobody. Moi-même, je suis Espagnole ayant étudié au Lycée Français de Madrid (1968-1982). Tous mes professeurs étaient alors Français, et la façon dont ils séparaient les milliers ce n'était pas au moyen d'une espace mais d'un point. Il se pourrait que lorsque écrits à la main on les sépare par un point, mais par une espace fine  lorsqu'ils sont imprimés.


----------



## Maître Capello

ConchitaD said:


> Il se pourrait que lorsque écrits à la main on les sépare par un point, mais par une espace fine  lorsqu'ils sont imprimés.


Non, les recommandations restent les mêmes en cas d'écriture manuscrite. Les professeurs sont simplement souvent ignorants des règles de typographie.


----------



## Cariboo42

Je réponds un peu tard, mais pour ceux qui, comme moi, arriveraient ici par hasard:

*Normalisation - Système International - Déclaration de 2003*

- Déclare que le symbole du séparateur décimal pourra être le point sur la ligne ou la virgule sur la ligne, 
- Réaffirme que « Pour faciliter la lecture, les nombres peuvent être partagés en tranches de trois chiffres; ces tranches ne sont jamais séparées par des points, ni par des virgules » 

22ème Conférence générale des poids et mesures (2003, Résolution 10)
BIPM (Bureau International des Poids et Mesures) & (SI/ISO 31-0)​
Voilà, c'est juste la norme internationale que tout un chacun se doit d'appliquer, même les profs.


----------

